
Facebook Has a ‘Black People Problem,’ Ex-Employee Writes - eznoonze
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-27/facebook-has-a-black-people-problem-ex-employee-writes
======
danso
A tweet by the memo's author, about the disapproving response he received from
"senior leadership" when he shared it internally:
[https://twitter.com/marksluckie/status/1067494650259345408](https://twitter.com/marksluckie/status/1067494650259345408)

